# Prey Model Diet with inclusive ground lamb meat?



## spacenuts (May 30, 2013)

I was taught a prey model diet of 50% raw meaty bone, 45% muscle meat and 5% organ.

I just found some raw lamb ground meat at a reasonable price, but it's the meat, bone, tripe, liver and lung all ground together. What if I want to add in the raw Lamb Flank? How do I figure that out in the equation? 

They also sell the Lamb Offal by itself and Tripe by itself.

Wondering how I can make this work for a proper diet.


----------



## Tulip (Jul 31, 2012)

That's strange. I've never heard of that ratio before. I've only heard of the ratio of 80% muscle meat, 10% bone, 5% liver, and 5% other organ meat. Personally, I have modified this for my own dogs to be 4% green tripe, 4% berries, 10% wild alaskan salmon (I buy it whole, I don't separate the bones and organs from the meat), 5% liver, 5% other organs, and 72% other muscle meat


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

That sounds like old school BARF. I'm pretty sure Billingshurst has since changed to much less bone...


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

that ratio does not mean it is 50% bone .

50 % of it is meat with bone and the bone may represent 15 to 20 % . Ask the provider .

sounds like a good mix

my own mix might be 60% ground meat with bone , 30% heart, liver, tongue , brain, tripe , intestines , eyeballs ,.... whatever , 10% organ which would liver, kidney , spleen , .... whatever.

The meaty bone portion may be poultry , the 30% may be beef or lamb or goat, and may include oily fish , the organ meat may be lamb or beef .


----------



## spacenuts (May 30, 2013)

Tulip said:


> I've only heard of the ratio of 80% muscle meat, 10% bone, 5% liver, and 5% other organ meat.


This sounds crazy! Yet I see it everywhere. That's alot of muscle meat.

The formula I was given, the bone is not 100% bone. It *meaty* bone.

Anyhow, if I'm feeding the "everything from the lamb" ground into one food, how can/should I fit in the raw flanks? How much of the ground stuff and how much of the flanks?


----------



## Tulip (Jul 31, 2012)

I guess it makes sense considering it is meaty bone, not just bone. Not sure how to do those calculations... I could maybe ask my math teacher when we go back to school monday, cause I was wondering the same thing, haha.


----------



## spacenuts (May 30, 2013)

With all the raw feeders on here, I'm surprised no one is replying to this.


----------

